# Happy Fall!



## severine (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy first full day of Fall! It won't be long now!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

Kinda ironic it's going to 80 today ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Wahoo!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 23, 2009)

Amen to that.

Supposed to be hot and humid here today.  Quite a change from yesterday when it was cool and dry.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 23, 2009)

Ha! I thought the title was "Happy Fail"! Thought it was another HS thread! :-D


----------



## Glenn (Sep 23, 2009)

I love fall.8)


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Kinda ironic it's going to 80 today ...



I'm fine with getting Indian Summer out of the way early.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 23, 2009)

Definately a summer feeling day with the humidity and all!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

It should be cooler by the weekend...and that's a good thing.


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

The best part about fall is that all the ski shops open back up and the resort marketing machines slowly start turning.   It's not about buying, it's about stoke!


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2009)

Got lots of beech/birch leaves starting to drop on the back yard. Been real dry lately so it's probably gonna all happen quick this year.


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread leads me to regrets.  I regret that my parents are no longer with us and I can no longer make amends.  I had just moved here, they came to visit.   They wanted to go for a drive to see leaves.  I was simply clueless.  I spent the afternoon driving around on highways.   Now that I've spent decades out and about on backroads, I know lots of beautiful roads worthy of leaf-peeping, away from the tourons.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2009)

I noticed a small amount of leaves on the lawn and driveway this morning.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

billski said:


> This thread leads me to regrets.  I regret that my parents are no longer with us and I can no longer make amends.  I had just moved here, they came to visit.   They wanted to go for a drive to see leaves.  I was simply clueless.  I spent the afternoon driving around on highways.   Now that I've spent decades out and about on backroads, I know lots of beautiful roads worthy of leaf-peeping, away from the tourons.....



Don't be so hard on yourself. You were new the area, how could you know the backroads? 

I've been at my job for 10+ years. 3 weeks ago, I found a shortcut less than an 1/8th of a mile from the office.


----------



## snafu (Sep 25, 2009)

Today is more like it, nice and cool this morning. Weatherman said that there would be a possible frost tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 26, 2009)

Pretty much everyday now you can smell buring wood, the stoves are cranking up!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Pretty much everyday now you can smell buring wood, the stoves are cranking up!



I lit one Saturday night in VT. Great time of year to just take the chill off.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2009)

We've been using the fireplace for about a week to take the chill off hi 30's low 40's in the am  and also for about an hr at nite


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2009)

It's fall.  Put your orange cap on and make sure you heed the warning:







Either you really drive slow or you're in the wrong lane!
:blink:


----------

